# If you could do anything for an hour, what would it be?



## Play3r (Jan 27, 2021)

If you could do anything for an hour, what would it be?
I wanted to see what people would do if they had one hour to do whatever they want!


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Jan 27, 2021)

Be happy.


----------



## Play3r (Jan 27, 2021)

TemetNosce88 said:


> Be happy.


same


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 27, 2021)

_*familiar drum kit plays*_


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 27, 2021)

Visit space. People who have been there often call it a life-altering experience.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Jan 27, 2021)

Rob a bank


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 27, 2021)

Cute ladyfur.


----------



## Arishipshape (Jan 27, 2021)

Have the ability to have the ability to grant myself wishes permanently. (Not a typo.)


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 27, 2021)

See my family


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Jan 28, 2021)

spend time with bf


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Jan 28, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Cute ladyfur.


i see what you did there


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 28, 2021)

contemplationistwolf said:


> Rob a bank


And you don't invite me? :<

I am breaking up with you. *sobsobsob*

Joking aside and going back on-topic tho.. No longer have Autism so I can understand myself better.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 28, 2021)

Rob a bank while tripping on some of the world's best drugs.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Jan 28, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> And you don't invite me? :<
> 
> I am breaking up with you. *sobsobsob*


Oh god, I'm so sorry for forgetting ... I'll take you on a yacht ride afterwards to make up for it.



Yakamaru said:


> No longer have Autism so I can understand myself better.


Do neurotypicals understand themselves well though?


----------



## Faustus (Jan 28, 2021)

Tricky one. I could do something crazy and exciting like snog a movie star, or fly, or throw fireballs, or have one long orgasm, but I know that if I did anything like that that, the second it stopped I would forever miss being able to do it again. And I'm deliberately trying not to game the system by being able to grant wishes, then granting my own wish for that ability to continue after the hour was up.

So I think I'd just have one massive winning streak at a casino. At least the money I won would stick around.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 28, 2021)

contemplationistwolf said:


> Oh god, I'm so sorry for forgetting ... I'll take you on a yacht ride afterwards to make up for it.


A yacht ride? Honey, the last time we went on a yacht ride there was only one bed. And it was barely big enough for two people IF they cramped up together. 

Food was amazing though.. =3=



contemplationistwolf said:


> Do neurotypicals understand themselves well though?


Hmm..

It's a bit like sitting inside a box. You are only ever able to observe, sense and feel everything inside it but you cannot observe the box itself. You only ever have an inside perspective and understanding. I would love to be able to observe, sense and feel the box from the outside as well, for understanding of the box you are currently sitting in.


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 28, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> Rob a bank while tripping on some of the world's best drugs.



I'm seconding this.


----------



## ben909 (Jan 28, 2021)

I would spend my magic hour making a real verson of my eevee ‘virus’


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 28, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> I'm seconding this.


You bring the AR-15 and I will bring the Super Soaker, we'll get the hostages tripping balls as well.


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 28, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> You bring the AR-15 and I will bring the Super Soaker, we'll get the hostages tripping balls as well.



Deal!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 28, 2021)

Cuddle the hecc out of my doggies <3


----------



## Telnac (Jan 28, 2021)

Launch into orbit


----------



## queen bob (Jan 28, 2021)

bob.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jan 31, 2021)

Gather all my crushes and just cuddle


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jan 31, 2021)

Gain the ability to resize my canvas after the initial canvas setup. Cuz otherwise I can't draw any comics...


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 31, 2021)

Lord_Arnak_Drago said:


> Gather all my crushes and just cuddle


Oh, that sounds like a worthwhile endeavor!


----------



## Lucyfur (Jan 31, 2021)

All you can eat buffet.
The menu?
The rich.


----------



## Yastreb (Feb 1, 2021)

Anything? I think I would go with this guy's dream job:


----------



## Shane the chocco doggo (Feb 18, 2021)

Flip into a reality where no one exists on earth but me and kinda just explore the spaces outside my bedroom and house . Im very socially awkward and have allot of anxiety.  It would be awesome to go outside and explore the world without having my energy drained .


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 19, 2021)

See my cats Tugger, Casanova and Buddy again


----------



## Tacoshark (Feb 20, 2021)

Loved uwu


----------



## fernshiine (Mar 1, 2021)

Cuddle my boyfriend. That's about it. Lol.


----------



## Queen Brie (Mar 4, 2021)

Well if I could do it well, it would be to paint an amazing landscape. Other than that I can do pretty much anything for an hour but not very well.


----------



## Doppeldoggo (Mar 4, 2021)

sing the soviet national anthem
The indestructible union of the free republics
Great Russia united forever.
Long live the
United, mighty Soviet Union, created by the will of the peoples !

Glory, our free Fatherland,
Friendship of peoples is a reliable stronghold!
Lenin's Party is the People's Power
Leads Us to the Triumph of Communism!


Through the thunderstorms the sun of freedom shone for us,
And the great Lenin illuminated our path,
He raised the peoples to a just cause, He
inspired us to work and heroic deeds.

Glory, our free Fatherland,
Friendship of peoples is a reliable stronghold!
Lenin's Party is the People's Power
Leads Us to the Triumph of Communism!



In the victory of the immortal ideas of communism
We see the future of our country
And the Red Banner of the glorious Fatherland
We will always be selflessly faithful!

Glory, our free Fatherland,
Friendship of peoples is a reliable stronghold!
Lenin's Party is the People's Power
Leads Us to the Triumph of Communism!


----------



## Queen Brie (Mar 4, 2021)

vixenfur said:


> sing the soviet national anthem
> The indestructible union of the free republics
> Great Russia united forever.
> Long live the
> ...


The lyrics are right there. Are you saying singing it in Russian?


----------



## Doppeldoggo (Mar 4, 2021)

Yeah, i did spend 2 years in Russia u know.


----------



## Queen Brie (Mar 4, 2021)

vixenfur said:


> Yeah, i did spend 2 years in Russia u know.


Nice! I have a few coworkers who speak Russian and it's a pretty language


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 5, 2021)

I would spank furries.


----------



## rekcerW (Mar 7, 2021)

i'd use the hour to collect additional more hours to do whatever the fuck i want on an exponential level to the point that when the hour was over, there were more hours left than the entire universe could possibly exist and then i'd use all of it to get a really good price on eggs at the grocery store. like 1c for like 48 eggs kinda good.


----------



## rekcerW (Mar 7, 2021)

actually no, like 79c that they just rounded up to a dollar kinda good.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 7, 2021)

Has anybody said 'Jo mama' yet?


----------



## Mambi (Mar 7, 2021)

Player said:


> If you could do anything for an hour, what would it be?
> I wanted to see what people would do if they had one hour to do whatever they want!



Fly with no issues unaided. 

Just simply...be able to lift off into the air and not have to worry about objects or temperatures or oxygen and just be able to soar to any height and see the world with the wind flowing around me and nothing else, to rush at any speed across the vast oceans and experience the distances and sights, to fly to the tallest mountains and just bask in the wonder of it all...

...crap, an hour would never be long enough. <pout>


----------



## ChickenEatingCeramicBowl (Mar 8, 2021)

Probably just be myself


----------



## Mambi (Mar 8, 2021)

Moonshine said:


> Probably just be myself



Then what are you every _other_ hour? <grin>


----------



## pingpong99 (Mar 8, 2021)

Sit in a field somewhere nice on a moderately warm day and try to identify as many cool birds as possible.


----------



## ChickenEatingCeramicBowl (Mar 8, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Then what are you every _other_ hour? <grin>


Not me...


----------



## just.chillin (Mar 12, 2021)

I have a need. A need to fly on a jetpack.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 20, 2021)

S l e e p


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 20, 2021)

Live a life of a cat. I bet it will feel like 5 hours UwU


----------



## HarlandWolf (Mar 22, 2021)

To be at a fur con when suddenly...... there was an mysterious hour long quantum entanglement event, that shifted us all in our Fursuits into a living version of our fursona temporarily.


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)

Ask my ex why he blocked me on all social media sites


----------



## Lenago (May 29, 2021)

Be with the person the matters most to my heart~


----------



## Tennet_G (Jun 7, 2021)

I'd take a tour of the afterlife. If there is one. Would be interesting to see for an hour what awaits on the other side.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 7, 2021)

Tennet_G said:


> I'd take a tour of the afterlife. If there is one. Would be interesting to see for an hour what awaits on the other side.


And then spend the rest of your life panicking if it's absolute shite on the other side. XD


----------



## Tennet_G (Jun 7, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> And then spend the rest of your life panicking if it's absolute shite on the other side. XD


If it's shit, I have a reason to stick to this life longer. Take better care of myself perhaps.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jun 7, 2021)

Learn how to make a bubble milk tea... :3


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 7, 2021)

Tennet_G said:


> If it's shit, I have a reason to stick to this life longer. Take better care of myself perhaps.


Well then pretend it is shit!


----------



## Tennet_G (Jun 7, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Well then pretend it is shit!


Easier said than done.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 7, 2021)

Tennet_G said:


> Easier said than done.


I know. But I also know humans are also creatures of habit, and depression and negative thoughts are a bitch to shake off.

Even if it's baby steps, _practicing_ on finding silver linings and talking with people can sorta open your eyes to new worlds. With time.

Sure would be nice if these DDOS waves could lessen and let me post )8<


----------



## Tennet_G (Jun 7, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I know. But I also know humans are also creatures of habit, and depression and negative thoughts are a bitch to shake off.
> 
> Even if it's baby steps, _practicing_ on finding silver linings and talking with people can sorta open your eyes to new worlds. With time.
> 
> Sure would be nice if these DDOS waves could lessen and let me post )8<


I'll try to be better. And good luck with those DDOS waves.


----------



## Flamingo (Jun 7, 2021)

This.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 7, 2021)

Talk to my late maternal grandmother


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 8, 2021)

stop time, and every action i perform in this world of stopped time will all happen at once when the hour is over. you could do some pretty crazy things!


----------

